# Lopi Cape Cod



## charly (Apr 6, 2013)

The wife and I were going by the local Lopi dealer today, so I said let's check out the Cape Cod..  Well the wife loves the stove with the big glass door... That stove is one big boy... Next thing I know the dealer has some kindling and a few sticks of wood and shows us how the auto light works... Nice guy, right from Germany, quite the accent..  They are also coming out with the same stove but in a smaller 2000 sq ft  heating capacity stove verses the 2500-3000 sq ft. stove. I was impressed..


----------



## Todd 2 (Apr 6, 2013)

That smaller one might just be a winner for alot of people.
I always thought a smaller brother Progress would be a winner also.
The big glass stoves are nice.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 7, 2013)

I saw the smaller version of the Cape Cod at the HPBA show in Orlando a few weeks ago. I think it will be a big hit for a lot of people. They have no official release date yet though, it's been in the works for a while I was told. It was at the show last year, and still hasn't been released.


----------



## charly (Apr 7, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I saw the smaller version of the Cape Cod at the HPBA show in Orlando a few weeks ago. I think it will be a big hit for a lot of people. They have no official release date yet though, it been in the works for a while I was told. It was at the show last year, and still hasn't been released.


How has your Cape Cod been working out, burn times , etc?  Also I was wondering where you would put a stove top temperature gauge!  Boy my wife really likes the stove big time after seeing it in person..


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 7, 2013)

The thermometer goes right in front of the flue collar, thats the hot spot on the cod.
It has done really well for us, it heating our whole house. I am getting the published 12 hour burn time easily with good hard wood, i have gotten 16 hours with a full load of oak. It has an impressive fire view!


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 7, 2013)

The only issue we have had is the baffle. It warped in the front right hand corner, it doesn't seem to hurt the performance. Lopi is aware of the issue and said they were working on a fix. The baffle is thin SS with a layer ceramic wool on top.


----------



## charly (Apr 7, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> The only issue we have had is the baffle. It warped in the front right hand corner, it doesn't seem to hurt the performance. Lopi is aware of the issue and said they were working on a fix. The baffle is thin SS with a layer ceramic wool on top.


Pictures of the burn look impressive... Do you have the fan on your stove?   How do you remove the baffle that's warped? Big job to get it out?  How about cleaning or getting the cat out to clean?


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's very easy to remove the entire baffle, tubes and the cat. Travis really made this part simple. Each tube has a little clip that bolts to the side of the secondary air manifold. Remove the clip and the tube just slides out, the baffle sits on top of the tubes and is captured between the cat surround and the tubes. The cat just slides into a steel surround, it has a gasket around it that makes a snug fit.


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 7, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I saw the smaller version of the Cape Cod at the HPBA show in Orlando a few weeks ago. I think it will be a big hit for a lot of people.


Oh, no!  I can't afford another stove unless...did they mention a price? 
Nice that the top end is easy to pull...
Sweet secondaries pic, webby.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 7, 2013)

Woody Stover said:


> Oh, no!  I can't afford another stove unless...did they mention a price?
> Nice that the top end is easy to pull...
> Sweet secondaries pic, webby.


No, they didn't have a price on it. I'm not sure why it has taken so long to get it to production.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 7, 2013)

Here are some nice videos from Travis Industries featuring the Cape Cod.     https://vimeo.com/search?q=Lopi+Cape+Cod


----------



## lopiliberty (Apr 7, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> The only issue we have had is the baffle. It warped in the front right hand corner, it doesn't seem to hurt the performance​


Already!  You haven't had that stove that long


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 7, 2013)

lopiliberty said:


> Already! You haven't had that stove that long


Well it is a brand new design, they are working on it.
I talked to a tech from Travis at the HPBA show, he made a call to the tech that has been burning one hard. He said that his also warped and they are making a fix for it. Travis is really good about making corrections, they'll get it. They also change the little lip that holds ash back when the door is opened, they made it taller.


----------



## lopiliberty (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah I guess every new stove has it flaws but its still a nice looking stove.  I have yet to see one in person.  Does this mean after they redesign it they are going to send you a new stove  Travis makes indestructible stoves and I'm sure they are doing everything they can to make it right


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 7, 2013)

lopiliberty said:


> Yeah I guess every new stove has it flaws but its still a nice looking stove. I have yet to see one in person. Does this mean after they redesign it they are going to send you a new stove Travis makes indestructible stoves and I'm sure they are doing everything they can to make it right


All the parts are bolt on. I don't worry too much about their durability, I don't keep 'em long enough to worry with that!  But they do make a tough stove.


----------



## begreen (Apr 7, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> No, they didn't have a price on it. I'm not sure why it has taken so long to get it to production.


 
There are many steps involved here: prototype, testing, refine, testing, refine further, tweaking, testing, final design, testing, lining up partners for parts, casting and catalyst, castings mfg., assembly, pre-test, epa testing, ul certification, marketing development, and finally distribution.


----------



## lopiliberty (Apr 7, 2013)

Could be they are waiting to get the kinks worked out of the larger cape cod and use the new design for the smaller one


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 7, 2013)

begreen said:


> There are many steps involved here: prototype, testing, refine, testing, refine further, tweaking, testing, final design, testing, lining up partners for parts, casting and catalyst, castings mfg., assembly, pre-test, epa testing, ul certification, marketing development, and finally distribution.


Ya, there's a lot involved. It's just odd that they introduced it a few years ago and it's still not released. From what I hear, they are using the Answer platform for it, I don't know if it's a cast jacketed steel firebox, or all cast. The Rep at the show really didn't focus on this stove at all.

He was more excited about the new small ZC approved insert with the hybrid technology and the new Fireplace X that no longer requires the remote blower and the cooling ducts. Allowing you to put it anywhere within the envelope of the house. It also has the Hybrid Technology.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 12, 2013)

Here is a picture of the Cape Cod on low burn, it burns nice and slow. Another pic of the occasional flare up. 
Sorry for the dirty glass.


----------



## lopiliberty (Apr 12, 2013)

Man that glass is filthy you must be burning some not so seasoned wood  I see you sold your Dutchwest. What stove are you going to try out next


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 12, 2013)

I am gonna try out the Hearthstone Castleton. We saw it at the show, I think it will be a nice stove!


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well I'm 11.5 hours into a burn right now. I started the stove this morning since it was cold inside, unfortunately, it warmed up real fast outside today.
I started from a cold start, loaded with small splits of ash and oak, only about 2/3 full. It's still putting out  a respectable amount of heat, too bad I don't need any of it! Oh, and the glass is still clean, even though the stove has been on it's lowest setting for 9 hours+. I'm loving it!


----------



## Holzwurm (Oct 31, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> webby3650 Minister of Fire Joined: Sep 2, 2008 Messages: 2,932 Loc: southern Indiana The only issue we have had is the baffle. It warped in the front right hand corner, it doesn't seem to hurt the performance. Lopi is aware of the issue and said they were working on a fix. The baffle is thin SS with a layer ceramic wool on top


 
Did you get a new baffle from Travis? Just wondering, because the demo Cape cod I got has the warp on the left side. Also the front cast iron lip is cracked on both corners.


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 31, 2013)

Holzwurm said:


> Did you get a new baffle from Travis? Just wondering, because the demo Cape cod I got has the warp on the left side. Also the front cast iron lip is cracked on both corners.


Yes, the store filled a warranty claim and I got a new baffle and andiron bracket. It took about 2 weeks to get it.


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 9, 2013)

Holzwurm said:


> Did you get a new baffle from Travis? Just wondering, because the demo Cape cod I got has the warp on the left side. Also the front cast iron lip is cracked on both corners.


I planned on selling My Cape Cod because I don't need it since I got the Ashford. I was cleaning it up to make it look new, inside and out. I removed the brick to vacuum everything out real good and I found a crack! It's got a nice big crack going all the way through right where the back bolts to the bottom of the stove. You might want to remove your firebrick and take a look!   Bummer!


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 9, 2013)

I will do that! Thanks for the heads-up. Looks like you might get a replacement under the warranty?


----------



## lopiliberty (Nov 9, 2013)

That sucks!!  What a shame for a nice and expensive stove to crack only after one year of burning.  Wonder if this was an isolated incident or all the cape cods are faulty and will develop cracks?


----------



## alforit (Nov 9, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I planned on selling My Cape Cod because I don't need it since I got the Ashford. I was cleaning it up to make it look new, inside and out. I removed the brick to vacuum everything out real good and I found a crack! It's got a nice big crack going all the way through right where the back bolts to the bottom of the stove. You might want to remove your firebrick and take a look!   Bummer!


 

WOW Webby, that sucks...............Not good for a stove of that price.....Will be interested to hear what lopi has to say about it. if I were them I would send you a brand new one ASAP..........and deliver it and remove your cracked one.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 10, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I planned on selling My Cape Cod because I don't need it since I got the Ashford. I was cleaning it up to make it look new, inside and out. I removed the brick to vacuum everything out real good and I found a crack! It's got a nice big crack going all the way through right where the back bolts to the bottom of the stove. You might want to remove your firebrick and take a look!   Bummer!


Well, good thing I didn't buy it from you!


----------



## NVHunter (Nov 10, 2013)

Dang Webby that is bad news  Hopefully this was a fluke and not a bigger issue for Lopi. 

I was going to ask you how many square feet you are heating with your Ashford now?

Whats your total square footage of your place?  Does it seem like the Cape Cod or the Ashford was a better fit for you?

I'm on the fence with these two stoves. I have 2300 square feet to heat and want to hear it from someone who has personal knowledge of how both stoves preform. Your the best to ask as you have real experience with both. I also have cathedral ceilings for half the house (where the stove will be installed too)

Thanks for the input and good luck with the replacement.


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 10, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> Well, good thing I didn't buy it from you!


I would have found it no matter who bought it. I always go through them with a fine toothed comb before I sell one!


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 10, 2013)

NVHunter said:


> Dang Webby that is bad news  Hopefully this was a fluke and not a bigger issue for Lopi.
> 
> I was going to ask you how many square feet you are heating with your Ashford now?
> 
> ...


I have 2200 square feet, the Ashford is right in the middle of the house where the cod was. The Cod, like all non-cats make a lot of heat but its hard to keep a regulated temperature. It's nice to wake up to warm house and stove full of coals! It's a much more even heat. I plan to add the blower soon, with this design I think the blower make a big difference.


----------



## NVHunter (Nov 10, 2013)

So the Ashford is working pretty good for you then?

My only concern is that I won't be able to put the stove in the middle of the house.  My alcove idea fell through so my only other option is where the gas fireplace is (far south side of the house, completely opposite of the bedrooms)

Would the Ashford get enough warm air out to allow the ceiling fans to move the air around?


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 10, 2013)

That would be hard for any stove. I don't see why the Ashford would be any different than any other stove in this situation.
Is there no way to add a chimney so it can be centrally located?


----------



## NVHunter (Nov 10, 2013)

I could do the alcove in the center of the house but the wife said no. The stove's hearth pad would stick 12" out into the hallway and with little ones running around she's afraid they'll get hurt. 

She wants the stove to be where the gas fireplace is currently at. The location where the gas place is at will be an easier install and I'm sure it will heat that half of the house (kitchen, dinning room, family room and living room) with no problem. 

Do you think with a blower and the ceiling fans moving the air around I'll be able to move the warm air around some what? This is why I'm now leaning towards the cape cod with a fan, says it will heat 3,000square feet with the fan... 

I have central forced air heating currently from a natural gas furnace.  The stove is to supplement and help lower the gas consumption during the winter. 

Still on the fence with the stoves... Both have there pluses and minuses...

I'll draw a sketch of my floor plan and show everyone what the house looks like and where the stove will probably go. 

Thanks


----------



## lakeguy (Nov 10, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I planned on selling My Cape Cod because I don't need it since I got the Ashford. I was cleaning it up to make it look new, inside and out. I removed the brick to vacuum everything out real good and I found a crack! It's got a nice big crack going all the way through right where the back bolts to the bottom of the stove. You might want to remove your firebrick and take a look!   Bummer!


Hi Cape Cod folks!
I am too am quite disappointed with my beautiful new CC burn times, seemingly erratic cat performance, voracious firewood consumption, poor airwash at lower settings, and more time at clean up than my previous  stoves.   At this time think I will try to get it through the winter, but if these things don't improve will go elsewhere and take a loss on the CC.   So far advice from rep and dealer, not very helpful.  Maybe will study the Ashford if we can't work out the bugs in the CC as the BK people have the cat technology down pat.  Lakeguy


----------



## alforit (Nov 10, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I would have found it no matter who bought it. I always go through them with a fine toothed comb before I sell one!


 

I think BB was just joking with you .......


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 10, 2013)

lakeguy said:


> Hi Cape Cod folks!
> I am too am quite disappointed with my beautiful new CC burn times, seemingly erratic cat performance, voracious firewood consumption, poor airwash at lower settings, and more time at clean up than my previous  stoves.   At this time think I will try to get it through the winter, but if these things don't improve will go elsewhere and take a loss on the CC.   So far advice from rep and dealer, not very helpful.  Maybe will study the Ashford if we can't work out the bugs in the CC as the BK people have the cat technology down pat.  Lakeguy


I didn't experience poor burn times or dirty glass. In fact it has the cleanest glass of any stove I have ran to date! I can get the 12 hour burn time out of it. When it was cold I would be loading every 8 hours, that's pretty common for most stoves. 
What do you mean by "erratic cat performance"?

Here's some low burn dirty glass.


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 10, 2013)

NVHunter said:


> I could do the alcove in the center of the house but the wife said no. The stove's hearth pad would stick 12" out into the hallway and with little ones running around she's afraid they'll get hurt.
> 
> She wants the stove to be where the gas fireplace is currently at. The location where the gas place is at will be an easier install and I'm sure it will heat that half of the house (kitchen, dinning room, family room and living room) with no problem.
> 
> ...


I think that the Cape Cod with a blower will make tons of heat and will do a nice job. I will blast some serious heat but in turn will sacrifice burn times. So, if you think BIG heat in short bursts will do better in your set-up then it will certainly do it.
The Ashford is much more even and gentle, once the place is warm it will run for a long time. But if you have to keep it on high to do the job, they will be using the same amount of wood.


----------



## NVHunter (Nov 10, 2013)

Yea, I don't mind refueling the fire. I think I'm gonna go for the Cape Cod once I get things in order. 

Thanks again for all the input everyone. Sounds like it will heat the house and that's what I want even if I have to refuel it every 12 or so hours


----------



## Grisu (Nov 10, 2013)

NVHunter said:


> Sounds like it will heat the house and that's what I want *even if I have to refuel it every 12 or so hours*



And that sounds like a spoiled cat-stove owner.   (non-cat owner loading his stove about every 6 to 8 hours.)


----------



## Grisu (Nov 10, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I didn't experience poor burn times or dirty glass. In fact it has the cleanest glass of any stove I have ran to date! I can get the 12 hour burn time out of it. When it was cold I would be loading every 8 hours, that's pretty common for most stoves.
> What do you mean by "erratic cat performance"?
> 
> Here's some low burn dirty glass.



Forget it, webby. BB and I already offered him some help to get the most out of his Cape Cod but he just wants to rant apparently.


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 10, 2013)

Grisu said:


> Forget it, webby. BB and I already offered him some help to get the most out of his Cape Cod but he just wants to rant apparently.


Don'y know how I missed that one?


----------



## lakeguy (Nov 11, 2013)

Grisu said:


> Forget it, webby. BB and I already offered him some help to get the most out of his Cape Cod but he just wants to rant apparently.




Look guys, please don't patronize me or call me a ranting liar and talk down to me as I actually do own this Cape Cod and run it every day and I have some real problems with its performance.   Eg.  Best burn time so far is 5 to 6 hr - dealer and rep advice so far with not much impact on problems.  Nice people but problems persist.

That is how our CC behaves day
day after day not withstanding advice from from various non CC owner "experts".  Been running various wood stoves for 35 years and have no axes to grind whatsoever.  The honest truth is, dare I say it? I am disappointed with how this new unit is behaving so far.  So please only offer advice unless you actually run one of these CC hybrids, had a similar set of problems  and have something practical of substance or helpful to say.  Wondering if some configurations or set ups of this unit  may give this one the worst attributes  of tube stoves and  cats instead of the best of "hybrid strength".  Guess I  thought i would have much better performance  for my $3500 and all the written advertising.  Anyone with any practical suggestions for this unit?  Installation was done by a very reputable dealer.  Firewood is dry DFir.  So far no practical answers!!??


----------



## alforit (Nov 11, 2013)

lakeguy said:


> Look guys, please don't patronize me or call me a ranting liar and talk down to me as I actually do own this Cape Cod and run it every day and I have some real problems with its performance.   Eg.  Best burn time so far is 5 to 6 hr - dealer and rep advice so far with not much impact on problems.  Nice people but problems persist.
> 
> That is how our CC behaves day
> day after day not withstanding advice from from various non CC owner "experts".  Been running various wood stoves for 35 years and have no axes to grind whatsoever.  The honest truth is, dare I say it? I am disappointed with how this new unit is behaving so far.  So please only offer advice unless you actually run one of these CC hybrids, had a similar set of problems  and have something practical of substance or helpful to say.  Wondering if some configurations or set ups of this unit  may give this one the worst attributes  of tube stoves and  cats instead of the best of "hybrid strength".  Guess I  thought i would have much better performance  for my $3500 and all the written advertising.  Anyone with any practical suggestions for this unit?  Installation was done by a very reputable dealer.  Firewood is dry DFir.  So far no practical answers!!??


 

Lakeguy,

Sorry to hear about your Cape Cod issues...........I don't think member Grisu was trying to patronize you or talk down to you.......They are actually trying to help you by suggesting you start a thread with the title that you are having problems with your cape cod.....Example:  Need Help with Cape Cod ............      I think the way you came in to the other thread and this thread looked like you were just wanting to vent.

So try it again , and start a thread for help. You will get lots of help here .


----------



## Grisu (Nov 11, 2013)

lakeguy said:


> Look guys, please don't patronize me or call me a ranting liar and talk down to me as I actually do own this Cape Cod and run it every day and I have some real problems with its performance.   Eg.  Best burn time so far is 5 to 6 hr - dealer and rep advice so far with not much impact on problems.  Nice people but problems persist.
> 
> That is how our CC behaves day
> day after day not withstanding advice from from various non CC owner "experts".  Been running various wood stoves for 35 years and have no axes to grind whatsoever.  The honest truth is, dare I say it? I am disappointed with how this new unit is behaving so far.  So please only offer advice unless you actually run one of these CC hybrids, had a similar set of problems  and have something practical of substance or helpful to say.  Wondering if some configurations or set ups of this unit  may give this one the worst attributes  of tube stoves and  cats instead of the best of "hybrid strength".  Guess I  thought i would have much better performance  for my $3500 and all the written advertising.  Anyone with any practical suggestions for this unit?  Installation was done by a very reputable dealer.  Firewood is dry DFir.  So far no practical answers!!??



I concluded you are ranting because you did not even ask webby who successfully ran a Cape Cod for advise but instead just criticized the stove. In addition, we have now three people who recommended to open a new thread which is still missing. This is the most helpful forum I know on the internet. I dare to say we could help more than 95% of people who came here with problems with their stove. Sure, it may be tiring to answer a bunch of questions and there is no warranty that we will fix your problems but so far you have not even given us a chance. In case you are really interested in getting meaningful heat out of the Cape Cod and actually open a new thread maybe you can already include the answers to the following questions:

1. How long has that DougFir been split and stacked in the open getting lots of sun and wind exposure? Was it top-covered? Do you have a moisture meter? Did you measure the inside of a freshly opened split?
2. What kind of chimney do you have? How tall is it? Is your house rather air-tight? Do you have an outside air kit? 
3. How do you start the fire? When do  you close the door? How many pieces do you load at a time? What happens when you start reducing the air? What is the lowest air setting you can run the stove?
4. Do you have a stove thermometer? What kind of temps do you see? What does the cat probe say?

Maybe there is something wrong with the stove like having a crack similar to webby's but that is also something we can try to figure out.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 11, 2013)

Grisu said:


> 1. How long has that DougFir been split and stacked in the open getting lots of sun and wind exposure? Was it top-covered? Do you have a moisture meter? Did you measure the inside of a freshly opened split? 2. What kind of chimney do you have? How tall is it? Is your house rather air-tight? Do you have an outside air kit? 3. How do you start the fire? When do you close the door? How many pieces do you load at a time? What happens when you start reducing the air? What is the lowest air setting you can run the stove? 4. Do you have a stove thermometer? What kind of temps do you see? What does the cat probe say?



Good questions! But could be misunderstood as patronizing by someone with 35 years experience... But there might also lie the problem. If this is maybe Lakeguy's first EPA stove, the CC won't behave like any of the others he had. I have very limited experience with our CC, but I can tell you that it runs completely different than my non-cat UShearth 2000 stove in the barn. It takes a while to heat up the stovetop temps to 500 F before the stove gets 'over the hump' and it's downhill from there. 



Notice the difference between the stovetop and the flute. I choose to go by the top indicator since it is actually connected to the burn box instead of the shelf which had the convection air as insulation. webby3650  where did you take your temps?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 11, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I would have found it no matter who bought it. I always go through them with a fine toothed comb before I sell one!


I was only joking.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 11, 2013)

lakeguy said:


> Look guys, please don't patronize me or call me a ranting liar and talk down to me as I actually do own this Cape Cod and run it every day and I have some real problems with its performance.   Eg.  Best burn time so far is 5 to 6 hr - dealer and rep advice so far with not much impact on problems.  Nice people but problems persist.
> 
> That is how our CC behaves day
> day after day not withstanding advice from from various non CC owner "experts".  Been running various wood stoves for 35 years and have no axes to grind whatsoever.  The honest truth is, dare I say it? I am disappointed with how this new unit is behaving so far.  So please only offer advice unless you actually run one of these CC hybrids, had a similar set of problems  and have something practical of substance or helpful to say.  Wondering if some configurations or set ups of this unit  may give this one the worst attributes  of tube stoves and  cats instead of the best of "hybrid strength".  Guess I  thought i would have much better performance  for my $3500 and all the written advertising.  Anyone with any practical suggestions for this unit?  Installation was done by a very reputable dealer.  Firewood is dry DFir.  So far no practical answers!!??


No one is calling you a liar. No one is talking down to you. People are trying to get you to post what the problems are and how you operate the stove.

1. What was your previous stove?
2. How are you loading this stove? (split sizes & how many splits)
3. How are you operating the stove? (what are your air control settings?)
4.What are your stove top temps?
5. How dry is your wood? (how long has it been cut, split, & stacked?)
6. Is your chimney lined?


----------



## lakeguy (Nov 11, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> No one is calling you a liar. No one is talking down to you. People are trying to get you to post what the problems are and how you operate the stove.
> 
> 1. What was your previous stove?
> 2. How are you loading this stove? (split sizes & how many splits)
> ...



Sorry for not knowing your protocols re starting threads as I am new to your forum.  
Thanks for the response and good questions.  Answers:
1.  Three previous stoves.   Still running a Godin Grand in the shop.  Still a workhorse and still a great performer.  Have run lots of stoves over the years. Such as an airtight Mountain Aire with bimetal air control then a VC Reliant hybrid cat,   The CC hybrid seems like a different animal all together.
2.  I am loading up with 16 inch splits of about 4 inch diameter.  Maybe it's my 16 inch lengths that are an issue?  As CC is all EW which leaves pretty big spaces at each side?  

Do our own firewood.  Wood is processed - one year stacked outside top covered with pallet top but rain screened and at least one year in ventilated woodshed.  Have always used moisture meter checks and check split faces.

Start off with cedar kindling top down method to bowl of smaller splits.  No problems with startup at all in fact the CC stove starts easily but always no leftover overnight coals.

3.  Have two stove thermometers.  One on pipe and one on stove top as per manual advice.   Will move the stove top one up the collar as per your good advice ... Thanks. 
4.  Run it up to 350 then close damper. Keep air wide open to 400 then throttle down a bit keeping at 400 ish.  When overnight fill her up burn wide open with bypass open till new wood really burning well and close damper and throttle fully down air.
6. Replaced chimney with new stainless at install - outside with total length 6 ft in  and 6 ft out... Chimney draws well but is not causing any over firing issues.  Install done by certified tech.

CC Beautiful stove with lovely fires but burn times about 1/2 of what we expected.  Hence the frustration.  Thanks for any suggestions.  Don't want to be a bother.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 11, 2013)

lakeguy said:


> Sorry for not knowing your protocols re starting threads as I am new to your forum.
> Thanks for the response and good questions.  Answers:
> 1.  Three previous stoves.   Still running a Godin Grand in the shop.  Still a workhorse and still a great performer.  Have run lots of stoves over the years. Such as an airtight Mountain Aire with bimetal air control then a VC Reliant hybrid cat,   The CC hybrid seems like a different animal all together.
> 2.  I am loading up with 16 inch splits of about 4 inch diameter.  Maybe it's my 16 inch lengths that are an issue?  As CC is all EW which leaves pretty big spaces at each side?
> ...


Well, nothing seems to be blatantly wrong with how you are using the stove. How many splits are you using? With shorter splits you can load them to one side of the stove and then add some splits north/south to fill up the firebox. Not sure how shallow the firebox is, though.

How big of an area are you attempting to heat? When it is burning, is it heating your house as well as you would like it to?


----------



## Waulie (Nov 11, 2013)

I've never ran a CC, but I have a thought.  If you are loading 16" long splits of Douglas Fir, you're not putting much fuel in compared to a full load of hardwood.  I couldn't actually find maximum split length for the CC after a quick search.  If it's 22", then you're losing 28% of the stove volume.  Then, add in the fact the Doug Fir is about 75% the weight of good hardwoods.  You're left without half the weight of fuel.  So, if Webby was getting 12 hours on a full load of good hardwood, I'd say you getting half that on a load of 16" Doug Fir sounds about right.


----------



## Doc21 (Nov 11, 2013)

I currently run a Cape Cod.  I find it takes awhile to come up to temperature from a cold start, but puts out quite a bit of heat once it gets there and holds it well.  Using good hardwoods made all the difference for me in burn times.  I can get 10 hours out of good hardwoods, but nowhere close with anything less. By the way, it will take a 24 inch split.


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 11, 2013)

And only 12" loaded N/S.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 11, 2013)

Doc21 said:


> I currently run a Cape Cod.  I find it takes awhile to come up to temperature from a cold start, but puts out quite a bit of heat once it gets there and holds it well.  Using good hardwoods made all the difference for me in burn times.  I can get 10 hours out of good hardwoods, but nowhere close with anything less. By the way, it will take a 24 inch split.


Seems like lakeguy is only using about 66% of the firebox. My math shows he could add 3-4 hours with longer splits.

Which would give him 8-10 hours from Doug Fir.


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2013)

Is there very strong draft? How tall is the flue on this system?

One of the first things to check are for the base crack that webby discovered. If ok, I would try thicker splits, more in the 6-7" range. Maybe drop some chunks on the side to fill in the gaps?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 11, 2013)

begreen said:


> Maybe drop some chunks on the side to fill in the gaps?


I do this a lot with the 30. Push all my splits to one side and fill the open gap with whatever fits.


----------



## lakeguy (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Webby and everyone for all  your good advice and patience.  I realize that my frustration was showing.  You all gave me some solid leads to track down.  

As per my firewood, we do try to fill the box but my 16 inch splits are a challenge.   We try to stuff in shorter pieces NS on the sides but will work on this packing issue.   

 Will also investigate possible cat seal leakage on each side.    You have convinced me that these problems are specific to my particular stove as others have shown me that their Cape Cod's have been terrific performers.    I will follow up all the good  advice.  Thank you all.   we now have hope!


----------



## lakeguy (Dec 1, 2013)

lakeguy said:


> Thanks Webby and everyone for all  your good advice and patience.  I realize that my frustration was showing.  You all gave me some solid leads to track down.
> 
> As per my firewood, we do try to fill the box but my 16 inch splits are a challenge.   We try to stuff in shorter pieces NS on the sides but will work on this packing issue.
> 
> Will also investigate possible cat seal leakage on each side.    You have convinced me that these problems are specific to my particular stove as others have shown me that their Cape Cod's have been terrific performers.    I will follow up all the good  advice.  Thank you all.   we now have hope!



Webby told me to keep an eye out for warpage of baffle and andirons rail. The andiron rail gradually started to warp so I kind of expected it would continue.  This AM when cleaning the stove , I noticed that the SS baffle below the combustor has warped and twisted  badly.   Worried it could put undo pressure on catalyst?   Off to the dealer in town with photos.  Stove has only had 40 days of use.


----------



## begreen (Dec 1, 2013)

lakeguy said:


> Webby told me to keep an eye out for warpage of baffle and andirons rail. The andiron rail gradually started to warp so I kind of expected it would continue.  This AM when cleaning the stove , I noticed that the SS baffle below the combustor has warped and twisted  badly.   Worried it could put undo pressure on catalyst?   Off to the dealer in town with photos.  Stove has only had 40 days of use.


Sorry to hear this. Once the stove has cooled down can you post pictures of the problem areas?


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 1, 2013)

lakeguy said:


> Webby told me to keep an eye out for warpage of baffle and andirons rail. The andiron rail gradually started to warp so I kind of expected it would continue.  This AM when cleaning the stove , I noticed that the SS baffle below the combustor has warped and twisted  badly.   Worried it could put undo pressure on catalyst?   Off to the dealer in town with photos.  Stove has only had 40 days of use.


It doesn't put any stress on the cat. 
I was told by Travis Ind. that it will not effect the efficiency or the operation of the stove, although I could watch flames from the middle secondary tube go right above and bypass the front tube completely. I was told to remove the baffle and bend it back into shape. It was very difficult to do since it's basically a piece of spring steel, but I was able to straighten it up, so far it hasn't warped again. The dealer and Lopi will most likely act like you are the first person to have this issue, but it's very common.
I had mine replaced under warranty. Still in the box, I was installing the parts when I found the crack.


----------



## lakeguy (Dec 1, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> It doesn't put any stress on the cat.
> I was told by Travis Ind. that it will not effect the efficiency or the operation of the stove, although I could watch flames from the middle secondary tube go right above and bypass the front tube completely. I was told to remove the baffle and bend it back into shape. It was very difficult to do since it's basically a piece of spring steel, but I was able to straighten it up, so far it hasn't warped again. The dealer and Lopi will most likely act like you are the first person to have this issue, but it's very common.
> I had mine replaced under warranty. Still in the box, I was installing the parts when I found the crack.


----------



## lakeguy (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry my photo somehow was cropped on the RHS where the warp is bending up.


----------

